# ماذا تفعل إذا اضطرتك الظروف للسفر للخارج وترك سيارتك بدون تشغيل



## م.محمود جمال (16 أبريل 2009)

تضطر الظروف أحيانا لأحدنا من أجل السفر للخارج (للإعارة أو للدراسة أو للعمل ..الخ) أن يترك سيارته بدون تشغيل مده فترة السفر ، وقد تقصر هذه الفترة أو تطول حسب ظروف عمل كل شخص ،في هذه الحالة يضطر صاحب السيارة أن يخزن سيارته بدون تشغيل أو حراك حتى يعود من سفره مرة أخرى ويستعملها ، وحيث أن العوامل الجوية الطبيعية مثل (أشعة الشمس ، والرطوبة، والغبار،والأملاح ..الخ) لها تأثير سيئ على السيارة ككل سواء على الجسم الصاج أو بعض أجزاء مكونات السيارة الداخلية، لأنها تساعد على حدوث صدأ أو تآكل أسطح الأجزاء المعدنية,أو تلف الأجزاء المطاطية. 

فمن هذا المنطلق فهناك إجراءات وقائية يجب أن يقوم بها صاحب السيارة تجاه سيارته للمحافظة عليها أثناء فترة تخزينه لسيارته طوال مده سفره للخارج .

وفترة التخزين للسيارة تنقسم إلى : 

فترة تخزين قصيرة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد عن أربعة أشهر تقريبا . 

فترة تخزين طويلة أكثر من أربعة أشهر ولا تزيد عن سنة تقريباُ .وإذا زادت عن سنة تعتبر فترة تخزين جديدة وتعاد الإجراءات من جديد بعد استخدام السيارة لعدة كيلومترات (لا تقل عن 300كم) سيرا على الطريق . 

الإجراءات المتبعة لتخزين السيارة لفترة قصيرة من (1-4)أ شهر : 

يم إرسال السيارة إلى مركز الخدمة والصيانة التابعة له السيارة لعمل فحص شامل على السيارة للوقوف على الحالة الفنية للسيارة وأثناء الفحص يجرى التي : 

منع آي تسريب للماء أو الوقود أو للزيت ..الخ 

تغير آي خراطيم أو وصلات مطاطية بها تشققات، مثل (خراطيم المياه – خراطيم الوقود – إطارات العجل ..) . 

مراجعة مستوى الزيوت بالمحرك, وصندوق التروس,والكرونة,وخزنة زيت الفرامل,وخزنة زيت الدبرياج,وخزنة زيت الباور ستيرنج ... 

مراجعة مستوى المياه بالردياتير،وقربة مياه الردياتير،ومستوى مياه البطارية .. 

تشحيم الوصلات المفصلية ومحاور الجر الأمامي بالشحم،وكذا بنوز المحاور،والتأكد من سلامة كاوتشات الكبالن،وكاوتشات بارات الدريكسيون، وبنوز روافع البدلات،وكراسي التحميل ..الخ 

وضع عصا تغير السرعات لصندوق التروس في وضع الحياد ،وذراع فرامل اليد في وضع عدم تشغيل. 

ملء خزان الوقود (التنك) بالوقود منعا لتكون صدا داخلي بجسم الخزان من تأثير الهواء الجوي المُحمل بالرطوبة . 

مراجعة ضغط الهواء بإطارات العجل وزيادته قليلا . 

يفضل تشغيل محرك السيارة حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية ،ثم التحرك بالسيارة لمسافة نصف متر تقريبا لتوزيع اجهادات التحميل على العجل ،ويتم ذلك كل أسبوع على الأقل أثناء فترة التخزين . 

تنظف السيارة داخليا وخارجيا جيدا ، وكذا غرفة المحرك ،ويفضل إيداع السيارة لمتخصص في ذلك مثل مراكز الصيانة المعتمد لعمل ما يعرف بـ car care)) آي العناية بالسيارة،وحتى لا يُعرض الدوائر الكهربائية أو البوجيهات للتلف بسبب غسيل حجرة المحرك بالمياه بطريقة غير صحيحة . 

تغطية الفرش الداخلي للسيارة بكسوة للمحافظة عليه من الأتربة . 

غلق أبواب السيارة جيدا ،وكذا النوافذ الزجاج مع ترك مسافة للزجاج مفتوحة تقدر بحوالي (واحد سنتيمتر) للتهوية وتجديد الهواء ،ولمنع حدوث العفن . 

غلق بوابة التهوية الخارجية لصالون السيارة عن طريق المفتاح المخصص لها بالتابلوه - وهي البوابة التي تعمل على السماح بدخول الهواء الخارجي داخل السيارة للتهوية – وذلك منعا لدخول أي حشرات داخل السيارة من خلالها . 

تغطية السيارة بغطاء من القماش الثقيل المسامي ،ولا تستخدم الغطاء النايلون لأنه عرضة للتأثيرات الحرارية والحريق. 

الإجراءات المتبعة لتخزين السيارة لفترة طويلة من (4-12) شهر : 

نفس الإجراءات المتبعة لتخزين السيارة لمدة قصير ويضاف إليها التالي 

عدم السماح بترك السيارة للتخزين لفترة طويلة وجسم السيارة الصاج به مناطق دهان عارية (تقشيرة دهان) ،فيجب معالجة أي عيوب بمناطق الدهان خوفا من تسرب الصدأ لجسم السيارة وحدوث بارومة . 

يدهن أو(يرش) جسم السيارة السفلي بمادة مانعة للصدأ (خاصة مع السيارات القديمة) . 

تغطى الأجزاء المصنوعة من النيكل أو الكروم مثل( مقابض الأبواب ،و حليات الزينة – مثل البرواز النيكل للزجاج الأمامي والخلفي وبرواز النوافذ . والإكسسوارات الخارجية ) بطبقة رقيقة من الشحم أو الفازلين . وكذلك مفصلات الأبواب ،و مفصلات غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) . 

تدهن أو( ترش) الأجزاء الكاوتشوك أو المطاط مثل ريش المساحات ،و(حابكات) كاوتش الأبواب ،والنوافذ تدهن بمادة خاصة لمنعها من التشقق والتلف بفعل العوامل الجوية . 

تسد نهاية ماسورة الشكمان الخلفية بقطعة من القماش ،أو الخشب لمنع دخول الحشرات،والهواء المحمل بالرطوبة . 

يفرغ مياه الردياتير من المياه ويعاد ملئه بمياه جديدة خاصة لدورة التبريد مع وضع مزيل للصدأ- ولا تستخدم مياه الصنبور لأنها مليئة الشوائب والأملاح . 

يشغل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية ويتم قيادة السيارة لمسافة ما يقرب من (200كم) . 

بعد ذلك ينتظر حتى يبرد المحرك ثم يفرغ الردياتير من مياه التبريد مرة أخرى وهي دافئة،للمساعدة على خروج كل الشوائب العالقة بالمياه قبل ترسبها بالجدران الداخلية لدورة التبريد . 

يعاد ملئ الردياتير بمياه جديدة نقية مع محلول مانع للصدأ. 

ترفع بطارية السيارة من مكانها وتوضع عند مركز متخصص للبطاريات لصيانتها وعمل شحن دوري لها شهريا، ومراجعة مستوى المحلول بها كل فترة حتى لا تتلف بالتفريغ الذاتي . 

يفضل تغير زيت المحرك و فلتر الزيت و جميع الزيوت الأخرى . 

تفك جميع شمعات الاشتعال من مكانها وسكب كمية من زيت المحرك بمقدار (ملعقة كبيرة) داخل كل أسطوانة من أسطوانات المحرك - من خلال فتحة مكان تركيب شمعة الاشتعال برأس أسطوانات المحرك - ،ثم يدار المحرك عن طريف المارش بمقدار لفتين لعمود المرفق- بدون تشغيل المحرك- لتوزيع الزيت على جدران الأسطوانات ،ثم يعاد تركيب شمعات الاشتعال مرة أخرى في مكانها . 
تدهن أو ترش الأجزاء المطاطية مثل خراطيم المياه والوقود بمادة مشحمات الكاوتشوك لمنع التشقق . 
ترفع السيارة على حاملات خاصة بالمواضع المخصصة للتحميل من جوانب السيارة أو من أسفل الجسم - هذه المواضع الخاصة لتحميل السيارة تحددها الشركة المصنعة في كتيب مالك السيارة- بحيث ترتفع عجلاتها عن سطح الأرض بمقدار حوالي (20-25سم)
تحميل السيارة يكون بعيدا عن بارات الدريكسيون،والمقصات الأمامية أو الخلفية ،ولكن يكون من عند جلبة المقص المتصلة بجسم (شاسي) السيارة السفلي ،أو من عند فارغة محور الكرونة الخلفية ،أو من جوانب السيارة الأمامية أو الخلفية – وتحدد بوجود جزء مشطوف بجسم السيارة ،وهو موضع التقوية بجسم السيارة الذي يكون التحميل من عنده. 
ملحوظات مهمة يجب اتباعها عند تخزين السيارة : 

تخزن السيارة في مكان جيد التهوية،ونظيف . 
تخزن السيارة في مكان غير معرض لأشعة الشمس المباشرة . 
تخزن السيارة في مكان، بعيدا عن أعمدة إنارة الطريف العمومية . 
تخزن بعيدا عن المصانع والأماكن التي ينبعث منها إشعاعات حرارية . 
تخزن السيارة بعيدا عن الشواطئ ومياه البحار المالحة . 
تخزن السيارة في مكان نظيف خالي من مكونات القمامة وأماكن تواجد الحشرات،والفئران . 
تخزن السيارة في مكان بعيدا عن الأشجار،وتساقط ورق الشجر المباشر على السيارة . 
تخزن السيارة في مكان مغطى بعيدا عن مياه الأمطار المباشرة. 
تخزن السيارة بعيدا عن أماكن تجمع الطيور وفضلاتها . 
يراعى المكان المناسب للتخزين بحيث تكون هناك مسافة كافية بين سيارتك وسيارات الآخرين تسمح لفتح الأبواب أو التحرك بين السيارات وبعضها 
يراعى أن تترك مسافة كافية بين سيارتك وبين جدران مكان التخزين حتى لا تخدش سياراتك. 


منقوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:1::1::1::1::1:


----------



## نور الزمان1 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه....

خطوات طويله ومكلفه ...
بالنسبه لي افصل اصبع البطاريه فقط

تشكرات على المجهودات الجميلات


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات ، وبارك الله فيك ، وجهل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك .
معم تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات ، وبارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فداك أباالقاسم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## abduljaleel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ محمود جمال
بعد التحية أعرفك أن موضوع (ماذا تفعل إذا اضطرتك الظروف للسفر للخارج وترك سيارتك بدون تشغيل )
هو من موضوعاتي المتميزة وقد كتبته بأسمي في موقع www.thecartech.com كما نشرته في ملحق السيارات (اوتو) الأسبوعي الصادر من جريدة الجمهورية المصرية - ولكنك للأسف لم تذكر أسمي ولم تذكر ان الموضوع منقول 
وتقبل تحياتي
م/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة 
مهندس صيانة بشركة مصرية - ميتسوبيشي -التوكيل سيارات ميتسوبيشي بمصر- المركز الرئيسي - قليوب


----------



## commander 15 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

abduljaleel قال:


> م/ محمود جمال
> بعد التحية أعرفك أن موضوع (ماذا تفعل إذا اضطرتك الظروف للسفر للخارج وترك سيارتك بدون تشغيل )
> هو من موضوعاتي المتميزة وقد كتبته بأسمي في موقع www.thecartech.com كما نشرته في ملحق السيارات (اوتو) الأسبوعي الصادر من جريدة الجمهورية المصرية - ولكنك للأسف لم تذكر أسمي ولم تذكر ان الموضوع منقول
> وتقبل تحياتي
> ...


يا باش مهندس الأستاذ ذكر انه منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لللللل:1:
وبارك الله فيك انت ايضا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abduljaleel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر*

أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر


----------



## mr:ali (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تشكرات على المجهودات الجميلات


----------



## أبوأحسان (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

